# Is pressure treated wood safe for bird houses ?



## bowtie

I have a lot of scrap pressure treated boards that are just right for birdhouses, but is pressure treated lumber safe for birdhouses?


----------



## ShipWreck

As long as it is not ACQ. Some young birds will peck at anything when momma bird takes to long getting back with fresh vittles. ACQ is nasty stuff for animals and pets.


----------



## quartrsawn

I don't think it would safe ,the older CCA has arsenic in the formula. You shouldn't even use it for vegatable planter boxes.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I wouldn't use it


----------



## canadianchips

http://www.finegardening.com/design/articles/pressure-treated-wood-in-beds.aspx
NO WORRIES.


----------



## cranbrook2

I would never use PT lumber or any lead based products on birdhouses and never put any type of finish on the insides .


----------



## bowtie

Thanks for the info, I will try to find another use for this scrap.


----------

